# no power to fuel solenoid



## bucko64 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi everybody I am try to fix a problem for a friend. THEENGINE IS a BRIGGSANDSTRATON 16 V TWINN VANGAURD MODEL#303707, iM NOT GETTING POWER TO THE SOLENOID if i turn the key it wont start unless i unplug the soleonid wire and put power to the end of it with a jump box.then it starts right up. replaced the igmition swith still no good no power .WHEREdoes the soleoind draw its power from ??? Any Ideas would be greatful.. 


Thanks bucko64


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

the solenoid draws its power from the battery, through the ignition switch

did you check your ground? it grounds right behind the solenoid


----------



## bucko64 (Aug 25, 2005)

Pyro Ill check for grounding on it if i run 12 volts to it it starts and runs fine just cant get it through ignition it dont make sense to me?? I tested through the wire of the plug wire is good ??? :freak:

Thanks bucko64


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

goto the ignition switch, but leave it plugged it, take a test light and goto each plug and turn the switch on and off, the there should be 1 that lights up on you, that will be for the fuel solenoid. Usually the wire runs right down the side of the tractor, goes into a plug, than the wires go behind the starter, underneath the head, and then to the carb

also, while typing this I just thought of something, I once ran into the same problem you are having, the wires that ran behind the starter, got pinched, I loosened up the starter, moved the wires, and that fixed my problem


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

and you wont get power to the solenoid unless all the safteys I.E. seat, blade, clutch, gear lever all work.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

yes it will, it will not transfer the 12V to the starter solenoid if the safeties are not working properly, as soon as you turn that key on, it will click


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

my bad, thought we were talking about a starter solenoid. guess i should read topic heading a little better. bowing out gracefully now.


----------



## bucko64 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I ran 12 volts down to the solronid from the pin on the back of the ignition plug wire is good just cant get it through useing the ignition swith . I will double check my saftey swithes. Ill get back to you guys. It dont make sence to me .....bout ready to hang this one up..

Bucko64


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

than your ignition switch is ok, its the wires going from the harness plug, to the solenoid its self is bad, start poking around there!


----------



## bucko64 (Aug 25, 2005)

Pyro I ran 12 volts trough the wire Its good thats what i mean no sence. I must be missing something Its p---ing me off Ill run through it agin 

bucko64


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

wait, you ran 12V through the wire, that attaches to the plug, that attaches to to ignition switch?


----------



## bucko64 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes the soleonid clicked but plug it back into the brand new ignition switch and no click

bucko64


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

there are several switchs you can get that may look the same but aren't. make certain your new one is exactly the same as old one. start there. then match up the wire goin to the solenoid and take your meter and see if your getting DC voltage through switch. might be a brand new switch but have had them be bad from factory. just my .02 cents.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

^ same here, I really think you got the wrong ignition switch, if you didn't, its bad, get another one just to be safe


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The best way to resolve your issue is to start at the solenoid and work your way back through the electrical system. Locate the wire in question at the wiring harness plug and test for power there at both sides. If no power there, then trace the wire back to the switch and test again, follow the path of power all the way back to the battery until you locate the issue and then you can repair it.


----------



## bucko64 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey guys the orignial ign. swith was 5 prong black plastic new one is 6 prong meatel i gave the guy the part # he picked it up for me. But in the package directions said ok for black 5 prong just dont use the 6th prong what do u guys think about that..

bucko64


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would get what you originally had


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's possible.

What is the model number of your tractor?

What is the part number of the switch you installed?

It may or may not make any difference, if the switch is not the problem!


----------



## bucko64 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok guys here is the model # Simplicty 1691886 Part # 1686734SM I wont be home to check in till later tonight Thanks


----------



## bucko64 (Aug 25, 2005)

Good News Guys. Lessens learned never work behind somebody elses work and take for granite the job was done right.Buddy put the soleind for the ignition on before i got the mower to my place he had the wireing all messed up. I looked up the wireing diagram this mornig soon as I seen it I said OOO Sheet..Its working fine now
Thanks to u guys I didnt give up.


Bucko64:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it working, that's great!


----------

